# PHEASANT HUNTERS-WE NEED YOUR HELP!!!!



## Bear (Sep 13, 2003)

Hi, We are looking for any and all information you would be willing to share with 4 First time to North Dakota Pheasant hunters. We need hunting and lodging information, please read below.

Know of any Daily/weekly home or B&B or Hotel rentals that have Pheasant cleaning stations and a friendly freezer available near or South of Bismarck for 10-9-03 thru 10-15-03? There are 4 of us with 2 dogs.

We are Great guys-1 retired F&G upland game bird biologist, 1 NWTF President, 1 retired, 1 working stiff-GE Lighting Sales rep-that's me-all from San Diego!!

What are the Pheasant hunting conditions around Bismarck? We will probably concentrate on the Missouri River and south to the S. Dakota border, but are open to any place where we might get on some private land.

Do you know of any friendly land owners who might let us on or locations where we can knock on a few doors?

How about any other locations (other than State owned or Plot locations as we can't hunt these areas the 1st seven days we understand)

This is a once in a lifetime First Pheasant hunting trip to N. Dakota!!

Any kind assistance would be Greatly appreciated!

We will be happy to help you in return if you ever need hunting assistance in California-remember one person in our party is retired CA. Fish&Game!!!

Take Care and Thank You!!

Gary Williams.

Gary Williams
Sr. Account Manager
GE Lighting
1-800-775-2001, Voice Mail #64275
Fax: (858) 487-8913 VMX *239-9124
e-mail: [email protected]


----------



## Rick A. (Sep 5, 2003)

You guys should have a great trip! Lot's of birds along the Missouri this year! The only hang up, might be that your coming when the motherload of hunters will be out! Get out and knock on a few doors and you should be alright! It might be easier getting on land farther east of the river!


----------



## David S Proffitt (Sep 13, 2002)

Go to Watford, motel and house for rent. Better access possibilities. Great Bird Hunting. 
Phone: 1-866-816-4126 
[email protected]
The Fin and Feather Inn


----------

